# What is up with Google Maps??



## trippcasey (Apr 27, 2015)

Am I the only one where Google maps shows every waterway as Fancy Bluff Creek? I was trying to find the name of the creek on the west side of Cumberland that leads into Christmas Creek, and all everything said, no matter how close you zoomed in or out, was Fancy Bluff Creek.  Is it just me? I posted a screenshot. And I think is called Brokington Creek if Im not mistaken. Anyway, check it out for yourself. It wont take long to see what I am talking about if you are from SEGA.


----------



## jfish (Apr 27, 2015)

There isn't a creek from the west that leads into Xmas.


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes there is.


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 27, 2015)

Its two creeks south of Shell Creek, and if you follow the right one, it will lead you into Christmas Creek.


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 27, 2015)

Did you see what I was talking about with google maps though?


----------



## DCHunter (Apr 27, 2015)

It appears to be Brockington Creek if I'm looking at the right one. See picture


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 27, 2015)

Yea thats what I thought, but google maps is showing everything as Fancy Bluff Creek. I thought that was strange. Brickhill river says Fancy Bluff creek. Crooked River says Fancy Bluff Creek. I wonder if it is because I run adblock or something??


----------



## maconbacon (Apr 27, 2015)

Not sure, mine seems to be working fine. And yes its Brockington creek


----------



## jfish (Apr 27, 2015)

It's not a creek. It's a ditch. Seriously.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Apr 27, 2015)

Brockington creek branches off of Xmas creek up into the middle of Little Cumberland Island.


----------



## skiff23 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have exited Christmas creek through this ditch. It is narrow but at high tide I took my 23 'skiff through it.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Apr 27, 2015)

There are some tight turns and doable from mid to high tide.  The worst part is getting into the creek from the Shell creek side..there is a sand bar/ oyster bar guarding it.  Its a fun run..I used to run it in my flats boat all the time..havnt ventured in there yet with the Hydrasport..


----------



## jfish (Apr 28, 2015)

The worst part is meeting another boat doing it at the same time. Most of it isn't wide enough for two to pass. If I'm not mistaken I looked it up before on google maps. It doesnt show it past the very back of brockington. It just shows marsh. Think I did it once to see if it showed it also. 

And your right the entrance dries slam up at low water.


----------



## wray912 (Apr 28, 2015)

trippcasey said:


> Am I the only one where Google maps shows every waterway as Fancy Bluff Creek? I was trying to find the name of the creek on the west side of Cumberland that leads into Christmas Creek, and all everything said, no matter how close you zoomed in or out, was Fancy Bluff Creek.  Is it just me? I posted a screenshot. And I think is called Brokington Creek if Im not mistaken. Anyway, check it out for yourself. It wont take long to see what I am talking about if you are from SEGA.



at hilton head it shows every one as harbor river..i mean every one haha


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 29, 2015)

I did it twice last year with no issue. It was tight, but very doable. Never scrubbed bottom on the entrance, and would rather go that way in my boat than around Little Cumberland to the ocean entrance of Christmas Creek.


----------



## HOBO (Apr 29, 2015)

*Back door to Christmas Creek*

...  I take my 22' Pathfinder through this "back-door" to Christmas Creek quite often...  I didn't realize it actually had a name...

I takes me at least 3 hours of tide to make this trip and I would be mighty nervous even doing this on the outgoing tide...  As Capt. Griffin stated above the worst spot is right at the entrance on the St Andrews Sound side... The sand/oyster bar is hard and firm but only a few feet wide and you need to be on plane when crossing this point....

Last fall while coming out of CC this back way unfortunately there was a boat fishing right in the mouth....  I had no choice but to stay on plane until I successfully crossed this bar...  I really felt bad about just about washing him out of his boat and messing up his fishing so I turned around and idled up to him to apologize and try to explain my actions...  It all turned out okay because he said he had been fishing these waters all his life and had no idea that one could access CC via this little cut/ditch/slough/creek...  As I put my boat back on plane I looked behind me and the other boat was headed into the creek with a big grin on his face...

If you have a good GPS Map Plotter with tracking capabilities it is a VERY good idea to save this track to memory after successfully transversing this route...  When exiting CC through the back end of Brockington Creek there are several small creeks that all look pretty much the same..  It can really prove difficult turning a 22' boat around in one of these "wrong" creeks...  Being able to confidently follow a saved track is certainly comforting!!

--------<" ){{{{*><


----------



## shallowminded (Apr 30, 2015)

I see what you mean. Here is St Catherines. Everything is Blackbeard Creek. Huh???







[/IMG]


----------



## Steve762us (May 1, 2015)

trippcasey said:


> I did it twice last year with no issue. It was tight, but very doable. Never scrubbed bottom on the entrance, and would rather go that way in my boat than around Little Cumberland to the ocean entrance of Christmas Creek.



Is it the one with old dock pilings spaced across it, or the creek north of that, in the middle of a marsh?

If it's the second one, that is a healthy shell/oyster bar!

Edit: Yes, Google maps is showing 'everything' as Fancy Bluff Creek for me, and that's a pretty recent change.


----------



## ghost8026 (May 11, 2015)

Yea mine is showing fancy also


----------

